# Portatil no sale nada en la pantalla



## rayko (Feb 24, 2009)

Hola tengo un portatil acer el cual enciende pero no me sale nada en la pantalla y no se que puede ser,a ver si me podeis decir cual puede ser el origen de la averia,ya que con portatiles no tengo mucha experiencia.
Un Saludo.


----------



## unleased! (Feb 24, 2009)

se enciende la retroiluminación?
se enciende el panel?
que modelo en concreto es?
un aspire? travelmate?


----------



## Leon Elec (Feb 24, 2009)

¿Estubiste echando mano a la configuración de la pantalla activando la salida extra que trae?

¿La desarmaste y dejó de funcionar?

¿Se te cayó de una altura considerable?

¿se te mojó la PC?


----------



## unleased! (Feb 24, 2009)

Leon Elec dijo:
			
		

> ¿Se te cayó de una altura considerable?



   portatil suidida    
exageras un poco con "altura considerable"
A no ser que sea un segundo piso...
En los test de calidad que hacen los fabricantes te aseguran que los portatiles siguen funcionando perfectamente después de una caida de entre 0.8 y 1 metro. A un amigo mio le cayó un acer aspire 7000 (17 pulgadas) desde algo asi de un metro y poco y sigue funcionando, eso si, la marca del golpe en la bisagra izquierda le quedó muy majo. El mio cayó desde medio metro (aspire 5600) y ni marca le quedó. Lo que se puede estropear muy seguro es el disco duro si está funcionando. Lo de la pantallla puede ser de tanto abrir y cerrar o como tu bien dices que habilitar la segunda pantalla o pantalla auxiliar.

saludos.


----------

